# My dog got over his SA!



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

So my dog is usually really timid and will always get humped by other dogs at the park and cry and try to run away. I will then have to push off the dog and then another dog will go for him and eventually it turns into like a big gay orgy with multiple dogs going for him and it can get really embarrassing. Anyways though, yesterday was different! After over a year of bringing him to the park he finally stood up for himself! He gave a nice big bark at one dog that tried to hump him and the dog immediately stopped and then later another dog that was a lot bigger than him was being really persistent and my dog started wrestling him and having a staredown against him and everything. Eventually they even started playing! Anyways I am so proud of him. 2018 is going to be a great year


----------



## Anthony L (Nov 13, 2017)

Did you get over your anxiety recently as well? That is very interesting...


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

naes said:


> So my dog is usually really timid and will always get humped by other dogs at the park and just try to run away and cry. I will then have to push off the dog and then another dog will go for him and eventually it turns into like a big gay orgy with multiple dogs going for him and him trying to run away or have me protect him. Anyways though, yesterday was different! After over a year of bringing him to the park he finally stood up for himself! He gave a nice big bark at one dog that tried to hump him and the dog immediately stopped and then later another dog that was a lot bigger than him was being really persistent and my dog started wrestling him and having a staredown against him and everything. Eventually they even started playing! Anyways I am so proud of him. 2018 is going to be a great year


Is this really legit?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> Is this really legit?


It is i swear lol.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Anthony L said:


> Did you get over your anxiety recently as well? That is very interesting...


No. I'm not even sure if i ever will, but i do feel like i am getting "better" due to my life just improving a bit over time. But anyways my meds are starting to give me blue balls rlly bad since i started unofficially dating this girl and it is rlly driving me insane for multiple reasons. 
1) It just sucks not being able to be normal in bed
2) I can't release the buildup if u know wut i mean
3) It freaking hurts!

So... i might have to experiment with meds again which sucks because this was the best one that i had been on and i have tried many many different kinds in the past.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

naes said:


> it turns into like a big gay orgy


How do you know thats what they are like naes ? :wink2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> How do you know thats what they are like naes ? :wink2:


I'm more questioning which kind of orgies are those... seems like to be a concept more into the masochist side.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> How do you know thats what they are like naes ? :wink2:


Hey! Don't overshadow my dogs accomplishments with your sick mind!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If you lie on the floor and let him leap across, he will get over your SA too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The cat I had never got over her social anxiety. She would hiss at visitors and then run away.

Very sweet to me though.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dog socialization is usually pretty basic though. They don't have relationship issues to deal with or ongoing friendships to worry about. They deal with the dogs that people put them with and it really only gets any more confusing than that when you have your own pack of dogs with different personalities living together that you make the rules for in order to keep it peaceful. Something many people fail at and can only keep the breeds that don't need complex communication because no one is willing to fight over something. People understand dog behavior worse than they understand other people so most dogs people allow to interact are the ones that aren't very difficult or complex about how they handle other dogs for safety reasons. Majority are just going to leave as soon as the other dog shows any aggressive behavior so learning to stand up for themselves when necessary is about all the skill they often need. 

Not so simple with some of mine and I put in a lot of hours teaching them what is and is not acceptable responses to various levels of threat. It's kind of amusing when someone's small dog gets loose or child takes off running for my akita. She has to go through her range of communication that she is fully willing to defend her humans and the other dogs with us while making sure the approaching animal/human is safe enough. She has no actual desire to harm anything but she has to test the threat and get ahead of it, which people take to mean she's intending to act on her posturing even when their dog or child is not a threat. Unlike people she doesn't do something just to make a point. If it's not an actual threat she doesn't care it's challenging her if she can go around it and given akitas were bred to hunt bears what actually concerns her with the range of exposure I've given her is not a whole lot. I can usually watch in amusement as she postures and the moment the dog realizes it rushed head first at something quite different from usual. Eventually someone arrives relieved that their dog is not akita prey to help collect it from the tangle of my other 3 having found a new playmate.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If this was meant to be a troll thread, I really wish all troll threads will be like this.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

LoganAnomaly said:


> If you lie on the floor and let him leap across, he will get over your SA too.


#Bars


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> If this was meant to be a troll thread, I really wish all troll threads will be like this.


I know it seems like it could have been but i promise it isn't lol.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LoganAnomaly said:


> If you lie on the floor and let him leap across, he will get over your SA too.


I finally understand your post haha. Good one xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie - Three boogies for Naes' dog.

Now, go earn your own!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the feel good story of 2017 on SAS :grin2:


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

pretty sure ur dog did not have SA you just thought he did


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

That's how you get over SA, you don't let others hump all over you. Damn right, god damn it. Every time I do something I feel like I get humped all over metaphorically by others. Once I start to stand my ground then I won't get humped anymore and thus beat SA. I've been humped over all my life, somehow I became used to it filled with anger, which shows you I am angry which shows I don't like being humped all over. If you can hump all over someone else then you don't have SA. All you have to do is start humping others, then at least you feel somewhat in control and little or no SA. Everyone deserves to have control over who humps over them. You dog has done it, I'm proud of him. My cats have some kind of weird SA where they just become frozen in the street while other cats roam their front lawns. Then I have to run out the house and rescue them, well at least they help me with my SA.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

RockmanJL9981 said:


> pretty sure ur dog did not have SA you just thought he did


exactly lol


----------



## hypermusefan (Dec 7, 2017)

naes said:


> So my dog is usually really timid and will always get humped by other dogs at the park and cry and try to run away. I will then have to push off the dog and then another dog will go for him and eventually it turns into like a big gay orgy with multiple dogs going for him and it can get really embarrassing. Anyways though, yesterday was different! After over a year of bringing him to the park he finally stood up for himself! He gave a nice big bark at one dog that tried to hump him and the dog immediately stopped and then later another dog that was a lot bigger than him was being really persistent and my dog started wrestling him and having a staredown against him and everything. Eventually they even started playing! Anyways I am so proud of him. 2018 is going to be a great year


haha man this is awesome


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

unfortunately, @naes's dog has had a set back - he was DP'd in the park yesterday by a great dane and a poodle. while sucking off a doberman.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i can't believe you've been letting your dog get raped repeatedly smh


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> unfortunately, @naes's dog has had a set back - he was DP'd in the park yesterday by a great dane and a poodle. while sucking off a doberman.


You disgust me lol.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

naes said:


> You disgust me lol.


:grin2:


----------

